# ¡¡¡Totor y sus primeros 2000!!!



## Fernita

*Querido Totor: es un placer para mí abrir este hilo para... *​ 
*¡¡¡FELICITARTE Y AGRADECERTE POR *​ 
*COMPARTIR TODO LO QUE*​ 
*SABES!!!*​ 
*¡Muchas gracias por eso y*​ 
*por tu amistad!*​ 
click*¡A festejar!* ​ 
*Con todo cariño,*​ 
*Fernita. *​


----------



## Rayines

(Todo con *O*, menos seria que Fernita )​ 
¡Ojo foro!, ¡rotó totor!
tocó botón, botón, botón, 2000 probó
¿ñoño?, ¡nooo!, ¿jocoso?, ¡¡cómo nooo!!
¡bombos!, ¡chorros!, ¡focos!, ¡gongs!
poco bochorno controló con borrón
¡¡plomo por oro trocó!!
¡¡no zozobró!!
*¡¡por otros 2000, totor!!*
**
*¡FELICIDADES AMIGO!*
​ 
(Ahora que el mate se nos fue pa'l cultural, hay que practicar más p*u*esía)
(Gracias León Gieco)​


----------



## aleCcowaN

*¿Totor? Cómo no ¡Yo lo conozco!
Foro con Totor ¡Como oro!

¡Un abrazo!
Brindo a tu salud con un bordó




*​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

De 0 à 2000, sans te presser.


----------



## Gévy

Toutes mes félicitations, Totor !

Bravo pour ces 2 000 messages, l'aventure se poursuit vers les 3 000 ! 

Plein de gros bisous et toute mon amitié ! 

Gévy


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Felicidades Totor, enhorabuena por estos dos mil.


----------



## xeneize

¡Felicidades maestro!

Ahora por 2000 más!

Un saludo!!!


----------



## Mate

¡Grosso Totor! 

No sos soso, 

¿Zonzo? Noooooooo; 

Sos toro como pocos, Totor.


----------



## Eugin

Le dejo las rimas para los que saben de ellas.... no quiero pasar verguenza (con diéresis, pero no tengo los 2 puntitos sobre la "u"... )

Así que totor... ¡FELICITACINES por otra hazaña!!!   No hablo francés, por eso me pierdo muchas de tus intervenciones, pero de seguro que son todas sin desperdicio!! 
 
¡Un abrazo!


----------



## Eva Maria

Querido Totor,

Seulement 2.000 posts? J'ai vraiment l'impression de te lire dès le début des temps, sont si tellement d'épais tes éscrits!

Te imagino con un acento sexy: un cóctel mezcla de argentino con unas gotas de francés!

No pares, quiero seguir leyéndote!

2.000 besos/bisous!(Ambos son lo mismo, pero no son igual!)

Eva Maria


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Felicidades Totor, un placer y una sonrisa siempre leerte, 
¡Genio Y Figura!

Besitos,
Almudena


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Gracias, *Víctor*, por compartir estos 2000 momentos con nosotros! 
Un abrazo, tocayo.


----------



## chics

Muchas gracias, Totor, siempre leo con avidez e interés tus aportes en el forum de francés. ¡Y feliz cumplepost!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades compañero.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Calamitintin

Br2v0 T0t0r !


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Totor,

dos mil gracias por estar aquí. Si bien ya entro poco en el foro francés-castellano (¡ésta es una combinación lingüística que me ultrapasa!), valió la pena la traducción del manual de aquell psicólogo de pacotilla porque me brindó la oportunidad de que me ayudaras en numerosas ocasiones: un privilegio.

Un beso enorme que va desde Barcelona a Buenos Aires,

Montse 

¡Y VIVA MESSI! ¡CLARO!


----------



## totor

*¡ay! me di una vueltita por acá y los encuentro a todos ustedes festejando, ¡y yo con estas crenchas!*

queridos míos, la verdad, me siento muy emocionado y no sé qué decirles.

me gustaría agradecer a todos y a cada uno por separado, porque cada uno me ha dicho cosas preciosas que me han llegado muy adentro. pero no quiero que se aburran leyendo, así que aquí va algo para todos todos sin excepción:

mi vida se divide en un antes del foro y un después del foro.

en ustedes he encontrado a la gente más amable, encantadora y sabia, que aporta sus enormes conocimientos con total humildad y sin esperar ninguna retribución.

así que voy a terminar con un deseo bien *de mis pagos*:

*¡no se mueran nunca!​**¡LOS QUIERO MUCHO!​*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Preciosas tus palabras, Víctor/Totor. Añadir algo que siempre te quiero comentar y que luego se me olvida: el avatar más bonito de este foro es el tuyo, según mi gusto, claro está . Decía un arquitecto "Less is more"... ¡y cuánta razón!

No lo cambies, ¿eh?


----------



## totor

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> No lo cambies, ¿eh?



¡nunca, montse!

además, es de mi hija  .


----------



## yserien

Muy bien Totor ; sí es verdad que son muchos 2000 pero aun así la calidad va muy, pero muy por delante de la cantidad. Y lo más importante es tu perfil humano siempre sereno,siempre amable.Corriges sin acritud, preguntas con sencillez...en fin Totor, cuando yo sea mayor quiero ser como tú.Un abrazo


----------



## totor

yserien said:


> cuando yo sea mayor quiero ser como tú.



*merci, mon p'tit vieux! *
(el enmascarado solitario no se rinde)​


----------



## Paquita

Lo de siempre..una se va de vacaciones y por poco se pierde lo mejor de lo mejor...
Con tanta sinceridad como retraso : *Felicidades Víctor*, y que tus posts sigan alegrándonos la vida...

Un besote doble : Josep no te olvida...


----------



## totor

Paquit& said:


> Un besote doble : Josep no te olvida...



ni totor se olvida de josep, así que… un beso para ti y otro para josep  .


----------



## totor

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> el avatar más bonito de este foro es el tuyo, según mi gusto, claro está . Decía un arquitecto "Less is more"... ¡y cuánta razón!



¡muchas gracias, montse!
(la hija de totor)


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola amigo, Totor, que pena contigo!  ultimamente casi no paso por acá, pero me encontré con tu celebración, y no me resistí...

Felicidades, espero seguir viendote por estos foros, siempre es un placer y es muy divertido leerte.

Saludos y un abrazo venezolano.

Rosangelus


----------



## totor

mejor así, que las resistencias siempre estén bajas  !

un besito para ti, rosa, y gracias.


----------



## krolaina

Arf, arf...ya llego.

¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!​Te tenía un poco perdido... ¿dónde te metiste? (pequeña bronquilla para que no nos dejes).

Enhorabuena!​


----------



## mickaël

Felicidades Totor


----------



## totor

krolaina said:


> (pequeña bronquilla para que no nos dejes)



¡jamás en la vida, eso ténganlo por seguro!

¡me van a tener que seguir aguantando  !

gracias carol y mickaël por sus buenos deseos.


----------

